
Qt, Open Source and Corona - ldng
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html?print=cGh4
======
rumanator
I enjoy coding with Qt but this sort of stunt feels like the wrong action
taken at the wrong time. This will just force the dev community away from C++
for desktop UI, and therefore kill the only thing that makes Qt relevant.

------
HaoZeke
This is just super disgusting. While people are dying, Qt is looking to make a
buck long-term.

------
longstation
Here is Qt's response, very brief: [https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-
source](https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-source)

~~~
rumanator
That's no answer at all. It does not address any of the points made with
regards to Qt's recent decisions to break the spirit of their floss contract.

